# Mccomb or north baltimore reservoirs..



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anyone been out there lately ? I am wondering what the perch are doing over there.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Going to hit McComb over the weekend...I'll post what happens. Last time at N. Baltimore, just got some BG dinks.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I went to mccomb yesterday and got nothing. But I was trying specifically for perch using worms so I wouldnt know how anything else is biting there. After fishing for about an hour I gave up and figure since the water is so warm they are hanging somewhere in the deepest areas and might not be too active ( just a guess ). I keep hearing theres some decent perch there I just aint seen them yet.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Once the water cools, usually first couple weeks in Oct, we would cast minnows on bottom from the North shore for perch. But then we started hitting a few saugeye and we started trolling close to shore with weapons and tearing up the saugeye.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

North Baltimore res sucks for fishing IMO. It's too new and there isn't much of good size in there yet.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Who knew the weather would turn as it did. No fishin' this weekend. Hope to get on the water thru the week and into next weekend. With the major change...might be wasting time....oh well...better than working! And i agree with the last post, personally I have yet to get anything out of NB 'cept dink BG.


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

I have been fishing the old res. in NB all summer. Lots of channel cats, nice perch and this last Sunday caught a 13" crappie along with smaller ones. Used nothing but minnows about 10-15 ft. from shore. 

During some of the hottest days of the summer, fishing with waxies and redworms under a bobber, caught many, many 4 inch perch which tells me that they are prevelent in there. There are large walleye among just about anything else you would want to catch.

It is a shame that you cannot take boats up there any more. I contacted the ODNR about it and the only way to get it reversed is to take it to council. What a shame.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

cherrell136 said:


> I have been fishing the old res. in NB all summer. Lots of channel cats, nice perch and this last Sunday caught a 13" crappie along with smaller ones. Used nothing but minnows about 10-15 ft. from shore.
> 
> During some of the hottest days of the summer, fishing with waxies and redworms under a bobber, caught many, many 4 inch perch which tells me that they are prevelent in there. There are large walleye among just about anything else you would want to catch.
> 
> It is a shame that you cannot take boats up there any more. I contacted the ODNR about it and the only way to get it reversed is to take it to council. What a shame.


Which one is the old one , the one you see when you first walk up the hill or the one over to the right ?


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

yonderfishin said:


> Which one is the old one , the one you see when you first walk up the hill or the one over to the right ?


The one to the right (the smaller one) is the older one. I think it was completed in 1969. The big one is rather new if memory serves me correct.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I went to NB today and fished both , the tiny sunfish were biting like crazy but I did manage to get one perch and one walleye/saugeye. They were wayyy to small to be keepers as well. It was aggrivating because the little bait stealers were tearing it up even though I was casting out as far as I can. Two years ago I caught a couple 4 to 5 inch perch on the ice out there so there should be some really good sized ones out there by now I just havent seen any yet.


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

The small reservoir by the cemetery. As for casting out as far as you can, actually closer to shore produces the most fish I have found, the perch and crappie were only 10-15ft from shore if that. I do not catch many bluegill when fishing that way. 

Not sure where you are fishing, but when walking up, go to the left and fish any of the few places that has small stone at the top and then the boulders. Another good place is taking a right at the top, left at the corner and then fishing just past the next right.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

cherrell136 said:


> The small reservoir by the cemetery. As for casting out as far as you can, actually closer to shore produces the most fish I have found, the perch and crappie were only 10-15ft from shore if that. I do not catch many bluegill when fishing that way.
> 
> Not sure where you are fishing, but when walking up, go to the left and fish any of the few places that has small stone at the top and then the boulders. Another good place is taking a right at the top, left at the corner and then fishing just past the next right.


You fish there with a float right , instead of on the bottom ? I will probably go out there again later this week or next week but I went to findlay #1 today and gave it a try from the floating dock with no luck. I seen so many small sunfish that I spent some time catching them and cutting meat chunks off them to freeze and try as perch bait later. The small perch and walleye I caught at NB yesterday were caught on sunfish pieces.


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Yes, with a float. I may get over there this weekend and will take pics of catches. I drive a blue ION, give a shout if you are there.

I have never fished with meat chunks before, but may just have to give it a try!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

What about fishing there at night ? Do they allow it or is it one of those dawn to dark places. Im thinking the fish may be small but leeches fished under a bobber at night may catch a bunch of saugeye/walleye in there.


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Yonder, the only sign posted is no boats. I believe you can fish there at night.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool , I may do some fishing tonight depending on the weather.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I went out to NB tonight after dark and it appears the fish go to sleep there at night :S  

Not even baitstealers or catfish were biting. May have been the weather.....who knows but it was pretty dead.


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Hmm it is a shame that you have not had a good fishing experience there yet.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

cherrell136 said:


> Hmm it is a shame that you have not had a good fishing experience there yet.


Unfortunately, no luck there for me either.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

cherrell136 said:


> Hmm it is a shame that you have not had a good fishing experience there yet.


So far, you are the only one I have ever heard who has!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a theory....those reservoirs have been there long enough to produce some good sized fish even though there seems to be a lot of little ones. Not being able to put boats in there to consistently catch a lot of walleye and perch should mean there are a lot in there and you just have to be there at the right time to find the bigger ones close to shore. In spite of the cool weather, clouds and wind there wasnt much foraging for food going on that I could hear or see on the surface so I think the weather had them turned off when I was there the other night. I really think fishing with leeches or crawlers under a float at night should produce some fish when there isnt a changing weather system going on.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This year the N Baltimore Res has been my honey hole, but I am not after meat, just catch and release. More sauger landed than anywhere at any time in my life. This past winter perch as soon as the line got down to bottom, as they say every dog has his day, and it must have been mine. I have not been there for awhile now. I would slam them tonight if I could get this deer thing out of the way. Go with a gold Panther Martin 1/4 oz with orange hair, or that is what i use. Let it go down to a slow 10 count the last hour of light, can't miss. Do I need to say light line, hope not.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey weekender , good to hear from you. I know the fish are in there but I have to find more time to fish when I dont have my 2 yr old with me , after about 45 minutes fishing with one hand and keeping him from falling into the water with the other Im planning my steps back to the truck.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought about hitting McComb tonite to see about the bite.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Well my daughter and I went to NB tonight from about 5 to 7:30 and got a dink BG each. The water had a bit of chop when we got there and lasted till about 7. During that time, we were getting hits, but once the wind quit, so did the hits. Used a worm and fixed bobber. The level of the res is way, way down.


----------

